# Trim tex staples...



## BOBTHEFIXER (Oct 28, 2013)

Hello folks, 

I have a question ... 

Whats the reason that the staples sometime show! And i need to bang them in to hide! I use 3/8 staples with dewalt stapler! I was thinking to get electrical stapler for its power but i said let me drop by here and ask first.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## sdrdrywall (Sep 4, 2010)

Try divergent staples they sink and curl .you wont have any problems


----------



## nodnarb (Apr 25, 2014)

Get a duofast. Problem solved, hardly ever jam. Adjustable power. 

Electric staplers are junk.


----------



## BOBTHEFIXER (Oct 28, 2013)

thanks pals for the answers..

i ordered few boxes of beads today and divergent staples to try with my dewalt stapler ! 

i asked about the trim tex stapler duofast was told its $ 81 !!!

i checked in trim tex store online its $61 !! 

i checked on another website its $ 41 !! 

then the game of shipping comes, which is always equal or double the price of the item !!

I wish there was canadian trim tex store ...


----------



## D A Drywall (May 4, 2013)

nodnarb said:


> Get a duofast. Problem solved, hardly ever jam. Adjustable power.
> 
> Electric staplers are junk.


Mine jams at least twice for every stick of staples. I've tried WD 40 on the sticks, inside the gun. Not any better. It has done this since new. Really slows down production. 
If they weren't so expensive here I would get another one. Maybe I got a bad one. But I would sure be upset to have spent over $200 if they both jam up.


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

I think you need the duo fast staple gun with the duo fast diversion staples you dont need many staples if you glue it right (847) and there 1/2 long


----------



## nodnarb (Apr 25, 2014)

D A Drywall said:


> Mine jams at least twice for every stick of staples. I've tried WD 40 on the sticks, inside the gun. Not any better. It has done this since new. Really slows down production.
> If they weren't so expensive here I would get another one. Maybe I got a bad one. But I would sure be upset to have spent over $200 if they both jam up.


Jeez sorry to hear about that. I own two, one is a handmedown from my father. It's about 15 years old and the other is an extra I picked up about 2 years ago. The older one has jammed maybe 15 times in the years I've used it (not the entire 15 years) the newer one jams up a bit more often but still very seldom. Only exception to this is if I blatantly clog it up. I've gotten mud in there and turned em into jamomatics.

Only wear on older one is the little latch to hold handle down got broken off and the springs gotten weaker. I've gotta dial the adjustment all the way down to really sink em good.

Try a graphite or other dry lubricant maybe? Contact duofast? I've seriously never heard of a duofast acting up like that. I own the dewalt stapler with a clip on it. I've owned many t50s, a surebonder and a craftsman or two. And a Stanley electric.

I wish I bought a duofast from day one.


----------



## D A Drywall (May 4, 2013)

Well i guess i will have to bite the bullet and get another one or I will have to quit installing Trim-Tex. :furious:


----------



## saskataper (Mar 6, 2011)

If your doing lots of stapling the pneumatic duofast that trim tex sells is the way to go, it'll fire them in perfectly as fast as you can pull the trigger.


----------



## D A Drywall (May 4, 2013)

That pneumatic stapler probably wouldn't need much of an air compressor would it?


----------



## saskataper (Mar 6, 2011)

No it doesn't use a lot of air. A tiny compressor would do it b


----------



## Trim-Tex (May 4, 2011)

The cure for the hand staple gun that is jamming is: pull out the staple push rod from the back of staple gun, using steel wool to clean, pull the push plate all the way back and clean and deburr the rod. lightly grease the rod or dry graphite. this will cure the jamming. if the rest of the gun is filthy now is a good time to clean it. 

I have never experienced or heard of the electric or the pneumatic gun ever jamming. Have a nice day!


----------



## BOBTHEFIXER (Oct 28, 2013)

just got my hand stapler, tried it in a design i am making at home, works fine, tomorrow will be tested on lots tear away !


----------



## BOBTHEFIXER (Oct 28, 2013)

i installed over 500 ft of beads using my new stapler ! honestly i didnt see any difference from my old normal stapler ! and the staples dont diverege !! i am going crazy about this ! 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zs1tUi5mT-s


----------



## Brian (Apr 9, 2014)

*Canadian Trix Tex*

Bob,

We are a Canadian Trim Tex Dealer. I would be happy to help you out.
We are in Concord Ontario, 905 761 1002

We have 82,000 sqft of drywall, insulation, steel stud and the best selection in Taping Tools in Canada.

[email protected]
www.csrbuilding.ca


----------



## BOBTHEFIXER (Oct 28, 2013)

Thanks Brian , i sent you a msg .


----------



## Trim-Tex (May 4, 2011)

BOBTHEFIXER said:


> Hello folks,
> 
> I have a question ...
> 
> ...


Bob, here is your original problem and you wanted help. Short 3/8" (10mm) chisel point staples (flat bottom) that underperformed and didn't lay flat or flush on your corner bead causing you to waste time tapping in staples. 

You bought a Duo Fast staple gun from recommendations from this thread and you still have concerns. Gun features are: spring loaded power knob and high quality construction , recommended staples 1/2" Divergent (13.5 mm) 30% longer than 3/8 Trust me when I say longer 1/2" staples hold the bead stronger under side load or lateral shear. (We do not recommend 1 1/4" crown staples that go into framing as framing can twist and move your bead.

It you are still having to tap in some 1/2 D staples then please turn the power knob clockwise to increase pressure. Also you should be stapling in the middle of the mud leg and not out at the end. 

As for the divergent feature of the staples: Chisel point staples are flat on the end and somewhat blunt. Divergent staples are sharp like and arrow and one side is cut right and the other side is cut left. (I'll have Rich post some pictures) Just the fact that they are sharper is good for easier penetration through the Vinyl and better to lay flat and flush. 
WHEN you staple through the vinyl and not the holes which happens most of the time, the density of the plastic will slightly divert the staples thus increasing the tightness to the drywall. . Hope this helps


----------



## BOBTHEFIXER (Oct 28, 2013)

Thank you alot for the reply, im using the recommended staples as well, and the knop is tightened to maximum.


----------



## BOBTHEFIXER (Oct 28, 2013)

Here


----------



## shack (Mar 19, 2015)

is the special trim tex staple gun absolutely necessary? just a normal stapler wont help it adhere?


i mean charging 65 for the staple gun athen 35 for shipping... get real !

(i had 1 corner bead come loose for me in 4 years , sprayed on and this is why im researching the staples)


----------



## D A Drywall (May 4, 2013)

shack said:


> is the special trim tex staple gun absolutely necessary? just a normal stapler wont help it adhere?
> 
> i mean charging 65 for the staple gun athen 35 for shipping... get real !
> 
> (i had 1 corner bead come loose for me in 4 years , sprayed on and this is why im researching the staples)


Do you know the reason it came loose? Glue must not have bonded properly?
The staples are more to hold the bead tight while the glue sets up. Coupling staples with adequate pressure applied to leg of the bead makes for an excellent bond. 
If you ask me regular T-50 type staples don't really do anything.


----------



## shack (Mar 19, 2015)

D A Drywall said:


> Do you know the reason it came loose? Glue must not have bonded properly?
> The staples are more to hold the bead tight while the glue sets up. Coupling staples with adequate pressure applied to leg of the bead makes for an excellent bond.
> If you ask me regular T-50 type staples don't really do anything.


no i do not know why it came loose. just one side of the corner came loose and mud all split/cracked. bottom side of a beam. 7 ft long.

made me think i should be stapling as well.. but 100 for a stapler is alot


----------



## eastex1963 (Nov 6, 2008)

shack said:


> no i do not know why it came loose. just one side of the corner came loose and mud all split/cracked. bottom side of a beam. 7 ft long.
> 
> made me think i should be stapling as well.. but 100 for a stapler is alot


I don't even use adhesive anymore. Costs too much. I use a Makita air stapler with 1 inch staples about 6 inches apart. Been doing them that way for about 4 years now. No call backs. The $100 you spend on a stapler is cheap compared to any call backs you might get otherwise.


----------



## D A Drywall (May 4, 2013)

I don't even use adhesive anymore. Costs too much. I use a Makita air stapler with 1 inch staples about 6 inches apart. Been doing them that way for about 4 years now. No call backs. The $100 you spend on a stapler is cheap compared to any call backs you might get otherwise.[/QUOTE]

You must not get the seasonal structural movement that we get here. Beads attached to the framing have a high failure rate.


----------



## nodnarb (Apr 25, 2014)

shack said:


> is the special trim tex staple gun absolutely necessary? just a normal stapler wont help it adhere?
> 
> 
> i mean charging 65 for the staple gun athen 35 for shipping... get real !
> ...



Not bagging trimtex but they aren't the only ones who sell duo fast staplers. I'm sure your local supply house has them, if not amazon had them for $45 shipped last time I checked.

At the 40-50 dollar mark they are easily worth it.


----------



## eastex1963 (Nov 6, 2008)

D A Drywall said:


> I don't even use adhesive anymore. Costs too much. I use a Makita air stapler with 1 inch staples about 6 inches apart. Been doing them that way for about 4 years now. No call backs. The $100 you spend on a stapler is cheap compared to any call backs you might get otherwise.


You must not get the seasonal structural movement that we get here. Beads attached to the framing have a high failure rate.[/QUOTE]


Not near as much as you probably do. It rarely gets that cold here. Actually, the last house, I just used an arrow hand stapler with 1/4 in. Staples. But, I guess my point was that I don't use spray adhesive and haven't had any issues.


----------



## 503 Newb (Mar 27, 2017)

*Found a cheaper stapler I plan to use for trim tex, let you know how it goes...*

Saw this is an old thread but thought I'd chime in for anyone researching bead installs.

I got a Arrow Brand air stapler at BI-Mart for $29.99 and T50 Divergent staples for $3.19.

Was at Harbor Freight minutes before but the staples at Harbor Freight aren't divergent so I opted not purchasing the stapler there. Stapler at Harbor $25.99 so it wasn't even that good of deal.

Hopefully the stapler is plug and play and works all day!:thumbup:

I'm installing 20 or so beads next week with this and I'll let you all know hows


----------



## Wellst95 (Apr 17, 2019)

What tile cutter do you use?


----------



## Shelwyn (Apr 10, 2015)

Got to stop using your stapler as a hammer hahah


That's how most of my staplers die. Staple doesn't quite make it through, *BANG BANG* problem solved. Hmm for some reason less staples are making it, *BANG BANG* damn this price of sh*t stapler is broken what a piece of sh*t!


----------

